# Liberation



## Sikh80 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Jivan mukta*

*From SikhiWiki*




Concepts In Sikhism - Edited by Dr. Surinder Singh Sodhi
Retrieved from "http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Jivan_mukta"


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 21, 2007)

bMid KlwsI BwxY hoie ] (5-13, jpu, mÚ 1)
Liberation from bondage comes only by Your Will.
 horu AwiK n skY koie ] (5-14, jpu, mÚ 1)
No one else has any say in this.
 jy ko Kwieku AwKix pwie ] (5-14, jpu, mÚ 1)
If some fool should presume to say that he does,
 Ehu jwxY jyqIAw muih Kwie ] (5-14, jpu, mÚ 1)
he shall learn, and feel the effects of his folly.
 Awpy jwxY Awpy dyie ] (5-14, jpu, mÚ 1)
He Himself knows, He Himself gives.
 AwKih is iB kyeI kyie ] (5-15, jpu, mÚ 1)
Few, very few are those who acknowledge this.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 23, 2007)

ibnu qyl dIvw ikau jlY ]1] rhwau ] (25-17, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
Without the oil, how can the lamp be lit? ||1||Pause||


poQI purwx kmweIAY ] Bau vtI iequ qin pweIAY ] (25-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
Let the reading of your prayer book be the oil, and let the Fear of God be the wick for the lamp of this body.


scu bUJxu Awix jlweIAY ]2] (25-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
Light this lamp with the understanding of Truth. ||2||


iehu qylu dIvw ieau jlY ] (25-18, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
Use this oil to light this lamp.



kir cwnxu swihb qau imlY ]1] rhwau ] (25-19, isrIrwgu, mÚ 1)
Light it, and meet your Lord and Master. ||1||Pause||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

syie mukq ij mnu ijxih iPir Dwqu n lwgY Awie ] (490-18, gUjrI, mÚ 3)
He alone is liberated, who conquers his mind; Maya does not stick to him again.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

jw hir pRB BwvY qw gurmuiK myly ijn@ vcn gurU siqgur min BwieAw ] (494-1, gUjrI, mÚ 4)
When it pleases the Lord God, he causes us to meet the Gurmukhs; the Hymns of the Guru, the True Guru, are very sweet to their minds.
 vfBwgI gur ky isK ipAwry hir inrbwxI inrbwx pdu pwieAw ]2] (494-2, gUjrI, mÚ 4)
Very fortunate are the beloved Sikhs of the Guru; through the Lord, they attain the supreme state of Nirvaanaa. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

Liberation thru Sadhu
mukiq jugiq rvwl swDU nwnk hir iniD lhI ]2]17]26] (501-6, gUjrI, mÚ 5)
Liberation and worldly success come from the dust of the feet of the Holy


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

hir nwmu iDAwvY hir nwmo gwvY hir nwmo AMiq Cfwie ]2] (512-11, gUjrI kI vwr, mÚ 3)
He meditates on the Lord's Name, and sings the Lord's Name; in the end, the Lord's Name will deliver him. ||2||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

nwmu Kjwnw gur qy pwieAw iqRpiq rhy AwGweI ]1] (911-19, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
*Receiving the treasure of the Naam, the Name of the Lord, from the Guru, I remain satisfied and fulfilled. ||1||*
 sMqhu gurmuiKmukiq giq pweI ] (911-19, rwmklI, mÚ 3)
*O Saints, the Gurmukhs attain the state of liberation.*


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

duKu suKu gurmuiK sm kir jwxw hrK sog qy ibrkqu BieAw ] (907-4, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
The Gurmukh looks upon pain and pleasure as one and the same; he remains untouched by joy and sorrow.
 Awpu mwir gurmuiK hir pwey nwnk shij smwie lieAw ]12]7] (907-4, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Conquering his self-conceit, the Gurmukh finds the Lord; O Nanak, he intuitively merges into the Lord.


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

ihrdY pRgwsu hovY ilv lwgY gurmiq hir hir nwim smwxI ]1] rhwau ] (880-13, rwmklI, mÚ 4)
Your heart shall be illumined; through the Guru's Teachings, lovingly attune yourself to the Lord. You shall merge in the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. ||1||Pause||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

suix mwiCMdRw nwnku bolY ] (877-14, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Listen, Machhindra, to what Nanak says.
 vsgiq pMc kry nh folY ] (877-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
One who subdues the five passions does not waver.
 AYsI jugiq jog kau pwly ] (877-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
One who practices Yoga in such a way,
 Awip qrY sgly kul qwry ]1] (877-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
saves himself, and saves all his generations. ||1||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

so AauDUqu AYsI miq pwvY ] (877-15, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
He alone is a hermit, who attains such understanding.
 Aihinis suMin smwiD smwvY ]1] rhwau ] (877-16, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Day and night, he remains absorbed in deepest Samaadhi. ||1||Pause||
 iBiKAw Bwie Bgiq BY clY ] (877-16, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
He begs for loving devotion to the Lord, and lives in the Fear of God.
 hovY su iqRpiq sMqoiK AmulY ] (877-17, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
He is satisfied, with the priceless gift of contentment.
 iDAwn rUip hoie Awsxu pwvY ] (877-17, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Becoming the embodiment of meditation, he attains the true Yogic posture.
 sic nwim qwVI icqu lwvY ]2] (877-17, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
He focuses his consciousness in the deep trance of the True Name. ||2||
 nwnku bolY AMimRq bwxI ] (877-18, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Nanak chants the Ambrosial Bani.
 suix mwiCMdRw AauDU nIswxI ] (877-18, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
Listen, O Machhindra: this is the insignia of the true hermit.
 Awsw mwih inrwsu vlwey ] (877-18, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
One who, in the midst of hope, remains untouched by hope,
 inhcau nwnk krqy pwey ]3] (877-18, rwmklI, mÚ 1)
shall truly find the Creator Lord. ||3||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

kIcih rs Bog KusIAw mn kyrI ] (832-3, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
He enjoys tastes, pleasures and joys in his mind.
 Dnu lokW qnu BsmY FyrI ] (832-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
But his wealth will pass on to other people, and his body will be reduced to ashes.
 KwkU Kwku rlY sBu PYlu ] (832-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
The entire expanse, like dust, shall mix with dust.
 ibnu sbdY nhI auqrY mYlu ]2] (832-4, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
Without the Word of the Shabad, his filth is not removed. ||2||
 gIq rwg Gn qwl is kUry ] (832-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
The various songs, tunes and rhythms are false.
 iqRhu gux aupjY ibnsY dUry ] (832-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
Trapped by the three qualities, people come and go, far from the Lord.
 dUjI durmiq drdu n jwie ] (832-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
In duality, the pain of their evil-mindedness does not leave them.
 CUtY gurmuiK dwrU gux gwie ]3] (832-5, iblwvlu, mÚ 1)
But the Gurmukh is emancipated by taking the medicine, and singing the Glorious Praises of the Lord. ||3||


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

_*[SIZE=+2]The Living Dead[/SIZE]*_

'
S I K H L I O N Z .com RAJ KAREGA KHALSA SIKH LIONZ KHALISTANI PUNJAB KHALISTAN SIKHI SIKHISM KIRTAN​


----------



## Sikh80 (Dec 25, 2007)

so baurw jo Awpu n pCwnY]Awpu pCwnY q eykY jwnY: So bayuraa jo aap na pachaanai. Aap pacchaanai ta eko jaanai: Man is crazy wihtout Self-realization. When he knows the Self, only then he comes to know the One Reality (sggs 855).


----------

